# Aluminum poling skiffs



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd call an express a true poling skiff. There is a guy making more of a true poling skiff and I'll get his name. As to other aluminums, I have an 1852 Weldcraft (Benton, AR) with a poling platform and I do pole it but it's not a real poling skiff based on square bow and noise 
Matt


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How deep are your pockets? There is a guy in Henderson Louisiana that can make you one but it won't be cheap if you want it to look and perform like a skiff and not a jon boat. Plus it will still have the same issues as every other aluminum boat. G

Why not fiberglass? Lots and lots of fiberglass skiffs running around. You don't _need _aluminum for the La marsh.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

The guy I've heard of is Brian Little of Bayou Vista, TX. Having a hard time googling him but found him on Facebook if you are really interested. 
Matt


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Long Beach Aluminum Boats in Mississippi
Hanko's Metal Works in Louisiana

Both will weld you exactly what you ask for

There is a difference between those custom boats and the manufactured aluminum boats.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Check out www.castandblastboats.com
There's a dealer in Gulf Shores. To me these look better than the xpress and are likely better quality. I don't have any first hand knowledge of the c&b, but I checked out an xpress back in may. Looked semi decent, but not worth the money they want for it. The 16 xpress is almost the same weight and price as the 18.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

This is the first of its kind as far as I know:



















I'm not sure if he's going to make production aluminum skiffs or not. I believe he built this one just to see if it could be done. It was for sale not too long ago on 2coolfishing


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is a little about the boat. I think it sold for right at $20k

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1508873


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

One thing about aluminum is you cant make the same shapes that you can with fiberglass. I remember when they built the two aluminum Toleman skiffs, both of them had structural problems later on and that was because of the shape. The boat above is a very simple shape with a flat bottom and a cap to make it look like it has spray rails... It looks nice but I doubt you get the same ride as you would a glass boat.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Check out Gator Trax boats. They are primarily mud boat makers, so they use .125 in their light hulls and .190 in their heavy hulls , but they seem to make anything that I could dream off. I've liked their construction when I saw them in person and they have a ton of options online. Theirs would pole if you kept the motor light. Since it is basically a custom build, you can get a mild vee in the bow and skip the hunt deck and paint it any color you like. Aluminum will never be as quiet as glass because the material limits you to certain shapes, but it has its merits. Normally I'd say aluminum is cheaper than glass also, but if you go custom, forget that. They are in Springfield, La.

Nate


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Little's Microskiff sign-in info got lost during the move to the new website interface, so he couldn't comment, but I called him and got the scoop. He is in fact building production aluminum skiffs. 

Actually the boat Brian built in the pictures has a v bottom that transfers to flat at the transom. Rides just like any other skiff that is designed for no hull slap and to float in 6". He's building the production skiff slightly larger to accommodate 40-70 hp motors. The one in the pictures was a test model to see how much hull slap it would have. If any. 

He also has a second design in the shop that should be finished this year with a flat bottom that has a very simple layout after a popular Texas fly fishing guide requested the design and is commissioning the build. Should be lighter, shallower and cheaper. The first one will have a Tohatsu 35 jet on it.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> Little's Microskiff sign-in info got lost during the move to the new website interface, so he couldn't comment, but I called him and got the scoop. He is in fact building production aluminum skiffs.
> 
> Actually the boat Brian built in the pictures has a v bottom that transfers to flat at the transom. Rides just like any other skiff that is designed for no hull slap and to float in 6". He's building the production skiff slightly larger to accommodate 40-70 hp motors. The one in the pictures was a test model to see how much hull slap it would have. If any.
> 
> He also has a second design in the shop that should be finished this year with a flat bottom that has a very simple layout after a popular Texas fly fishing guide requested the design and is commissioning the build. Should be lighter, shallower and cheaper. The first one will have a Tohatsu 35 jet on it.


Very cool. Keep us posted.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> How deep are your pockets? There is a guy in Henderson Louisiana that can make you one but it won't be cheap if you want it to look and perform like a skiff and not a jon boat. Plus it will still have the same issues as every other aluminum boat. G
> 
> Why not fiberglass? Lots and lots of fiberglass skiffs running around. You don't _need _aluminum for the La marsh.


I just like the simple up keep of aluminum boats. Also don't have to worry as much about oysters and running a ground. I actually just seen these skimmer skiffs and I may just get one of those being the price and I can just keep my G3 and leave it the way it is.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the info and advice. This forum is awesome. I think I may just settle on a skimmer skiff and skip on the aluminum for now due to price. Lots of good info here!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you're going to go the skimmer route, look into Ankona/salt marsh. I think it's more bang for your buck. Just last year some kid in Baton Rouge dumped a year old shadowcast 16 for like $8k. There aren't a lot of great deals in Louisiana but they are certainly out there.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> If you're going to go the skimmer route, look into Ankona/salt marsh. I think it's more bang for your buck. Just last year some kid in Baton Rouge dumped a year old shadowcast 16 for like $8k. There aren't a lot of great deals in Louisiana but they are certainly out there.


Wow those salt marsh skiffs are nice. I just contacted them for a estimate on the LC16 with a 40 etec. Waiting on there reply. If I could find a used one even better.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

G3615 said:


> Wow those salt marsh skiffs are nice. I just contacted them for a estimate on the LC16 with a 40 etec. Waiting on there reply. If I could find a used one even better.


Check out Tavernier skiffs (Ankona and Salt Marsh owned also) they are producing the LC16 as a the Tavernier 16 now and a center console, boat, motor and aluminum trailer it is 15k there is one at the dealer in tavernier.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

G3615 said:


> Thanks for all the info and advice. This forum is awesome. I think I may just settle on a skimmer skiff and skip on the aluminum for now due to price. Lots of good info here!


So are you talking about a Bossman Skimmer? Interested as for what I want, that's the only boat that has made my short list.......

For the record, I agree with the others as to aluminum not being the best for fishing. They have their advantages (durability, cost and good for duck hunting) but for fishing, they have some drawbacks, mainly not being able to be easily and quietly poled. My 0.02 as a boat owner and not an expert


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

A friend of mine has one of Little's first prototypes & it's a sweet little rig. I believe drafts sub 6"


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Another production model I forgot to mention is Scandy White (spell check)


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

CurtisWright said:


> I will never understand the benefits of Aluminum. It is subject to fatigue cracking, its heavier, its louder, its weaker and you have to be a welder to repair it.
> 
> If aluminum was better then all the whitewater boats would be made out of it. But its not so they are all made out of plastic.


If fiberglass is so tough why are most work boats and mud boats aluminum? The reason they don't make whitewater boats out of aluminum has nothing to do with it's toughness. It's because when a whitewater canoe folds in half (and any boat, plastic, aluminum, whatever will in the right conditions) is that it becomes sharp. So now you've got a boat pinned against the bottom in a stiff current, with razor sharp edges that will seriously injure people or damage whitewater rafts or other boats.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

CurtisWright said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. After reading your post I now know that Aluminum is better and skiff makers have been wrong all these years.


Basically, I blew your point out of the water and you had nothing else to reply with and this is the response you came up with?


----------

